# TB porting



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

What gains can be expected from TB porting? Would the addition of a TB spacer and porting give HP gain and noticable increase in throttle response? I would also have intake manifold ported and polished over the winter. I am currently tuned with Predator handheld and have read that the TB spacer interferes with effectiveness of tune package. Has anyone worked with Cory Harris at LS2 portworks? Any thoughts...info appreciated.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spacers only work with carburetors. I've never heard anyone getting any gains with a spacer on fuel injected motors.

As for throttle body porting, gains are probably going to be under 10whp (and some will argue zero) but there is material to be removed from the stock LS2 TB that looks as though it would choke airflow _slightly_.


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure about gains as far as numbers go, but I loved the increase in throttle response I got by porting my throttle body. Whether or not its actually any faster now I don't know, but for street driving the feel is what's most important and increased throttle response for a "free" mod like this is always welcome!


----------

